# Got a new TripLite Isobar Ultra What do you think?



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I recently ordered a new Trip lite Isobar Ultra for $79 as one of the Isobars I have on my system is going bad and is noisy (I've had it for 15 years) I really like the Trip Lite isobars and think for the money they offer the best protection. I like this one I ordered as it has not only the surge protection and filter banks but also has protection on the cable outlets and network lines and grantees all equipment up to $500,000.
Any comments or concerns?


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

That is a very nice unit. Where did you find it for that price?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Tiger Direct Canada


----------



## JoeESP9 (Jun 29, 2009)

Several years ago my house took a lightning strike. It took out the UPS on my computer, fried most of my breaker box and caused lots of collateral damage. The TripLite Isobar my AV gear was plugged into was fried in the process. My AV gear suffered no damage at all. TripLite replaced the Isobar per their guaranty. They inquired about any damage to the gear plugged into it. Since there was none they didn't need to pay any damages. The inside of the Isobar was a melted crusty mess. I've bought a couple more since then.


----------

